# First time this year



## carvinmark (Apr 21, 2006)

I just got my CSM going. Auxillary WATER system worked great.I decided to cool-lube my bar after the tip so I wouldn't wear out the tip. So far it is working great,just cut up a 28" red pine that has been waiting sience last year.I do love sawin' logs!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 22, 2006)

Cool- My GB just got in 

I can't wait to burry it in some oak. :greenchainsaw: :biggrinbounce2:


----------

